# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Τα κλουβιά του Πάρη.

## Dream Syndicate

Το κυρίως κλουβί που έχω στην  κρεβατοκάμαρά μου.


Το δεύτερο   κλουβί που βρίσκεται στο σπίτι των γονιών μου.Το έχω εκεί  για το διάστημα που φεύγω και δεν μπορώ να τον πάρω μαζί μου.






Το τρίτο είναι το κλουβί διακοπών που μεταφέρεται πιο εύκολα λόγω μεγέθους.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Το κλουβί διακοπών του Πάρη.

----------


## Athina

Βασιλιάς ο Πάρης σου.Πανέμορφα και πολύ άνετα...!

----------


## zack27

μια χαρα και τα τρια κλουβακια Κωνσταντινε!!!τον προσεχεις πολυ μπραβο σου!!!τυχερος ο Παρουλης που σε χει μπαμπα!!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

Παρης ο αρχοντας!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ωραια τα κλουβια του Παρι!!!!!!

Το κλουβι των διακοπων κανει για κοκατιλ;;;Επειδι θελω να παρω ενα παρπμοιο ως μονιμη κατοικια ενως κοκατιλ...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Nαι γιατί όχι το κοκατίλ είναι και πιο μικρό απο την κονούρα μου.

----------


## Sunshine

_Αν έπαιρνες ενα κλουβί σαν το κλουβί του ταξιδιού που έχω για το Sunshine, δεν θα πιάσει χώρο στο αυτοκίνητό σου γιατί διπλώνεται και γίνεται πλακέ πολύ εύκολα!
_

----------

